# Looking for some USAF feedback. Or Mike etc



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Ok, I was wondering if someone can let me know if what a lady over here (Australia) is claimning on her website is true? It may well be, but I doubt it. Now I have NEVER heard of her before and no-one I have spoken to have ever heard about her. The Aussie working dog world is really small, so no one escapes being known.
Here is a quote from her webpage.
"
My main dealings over the years with Sandra have been on the Military Police Detection dog side of things. After she came back from doing special advanced Seminars on Problem Solving, Instructing and Training, as well as working with the Orange Country Sheriffs K9 office in CA USA, then Lakeland Air Base and Florida Security Companies, she continued on for a few more years with Military K9 work with the USAF, USMC, USAA USASS, and other police and security services. She retired from all overseas work a few years back due to old injuries.

*Sandra has some very special certificates. Some of the most special ones are:*
*USAF Department of Defence. *
*Honoured - December 1990 - Lifetime US Defence Force K9 Handler Instructor (A. R. Marshall. Major. USADD).*
*USAMC Department of Defence. *
*Honoured- Jan 24th 1990 - Lifetime US Defence K9 Handler Instructor (by R. A Peabody. Col. USADD).*
*And she also has some other very special Diplomas and acknowledgments from the Department of Defence Military Working Dog School Lackland Air Force Base, Lackland. (Commanding officer James R. Johnson. Col. USAFDD).*
*Both these departments have Certified her as a ‘Life Time Honoured K9 Trainer - Instructor for the USADD & USAF’.*
*She has also been given separate Awards of Excellence and Achievement by the All States Department of Defence USA with certificates of Excellence being for Attaining the Highest Honours for Training and Instructing for the following separate Units*​
<LI class=MsoNormal>*Infantry Alert and Protection K9s*​<LI class=MsoNormal>*Platoon Scout K9s*​<LI class=MsoNormal>*Bomb and Live Munitions Detection K9s*​<LI class=MsoNormal>*Jungle Search & Rescue K9s*​<LI class=MsoNormal>*Water Search & Rescue K9s *​<LI class=MsoNormal>*Platoon Foreword and Rear Protection K9s*​<LI class=MsoNormal>*Cadaver Recovery – Land*​<LI class=MsoNormal>*Cadaver Recovery - Water*​<LI class=MsoNormal>*Marine Scout K9*​<LI class=MsoNormal>*Mine & Booby Trap K9*​
*Locstat (maps)*​
*Sandra was “Selected with Pride as an Elitist K9 Trainer - Instructor & Handler”. Datings 2nd June 1990.*
*She is also a Lifetime member of the Vietnam Dog Handler’s Association.*
*She has these ’Awards for Excellence’ from F.E.M.A. USA. *
*1. Outstanding Achievement in Tracking and Detection Training*
*2. Outstanding Achievement in Instruction of Handlers and Trainers*
*3. Award of Excellence for Live and Cadaver Search – Land and Water*
*4. Award of Excellence for Rescue trainer-Instructor - Grade III Instructor.*
*5. Award of Thanks From America for her help on 9/11."*​There were more things she was saying she had done, but Im happy just to check this. Does anyone in the DOD or USAF know if this sounds like total BS, and if its able to be chacked into. I dont see how someone who has no reputation here in working dogs, who oneone has even seen train or title a dog, would be in such demand in the USA.
Thx​


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

http://www.ssk9s.com/

Sandra Stanton contacted me last July, about wanting semen from Faro, which I refused. Not believing everything I read, I also had wondered myself about the validity of her credentials.

But anyway, I don't see any malinois on her website! ;-)


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Daryl Ehret said:


> http://www.ssk9s.com/
> 
> Sandra Stanton contacted me last July, about wanting semen from Faro, which I refused. Not believing everything I read, I also had wondered myself about the validity of her credentials.
> 
> But anyway, I don't see any malinois on her website! ;-)


Or Dutchies thank ****. Like I said, she is a nobody here and I doubt her claims. Theres other stuff which is obvious BS. Anyway, heres my favourite quote "
Siru is now retired from full work He had that uncommon and deadly 'human hating' manstopping ability and even now at this age will never back down from any type of fight or situation. 
Siru is a dog to the absolute max in total fearlessness and attack extremes. There was and is nothing soft about Siru."


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

sounds very suspect to me. You should PM Tim Bartlett about this, he could find out faster than anyone if any of this is true.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

mike suttle said:


> sounds very suspect to me. You should PM Tim Bartlett about this, he could find out faster than anyone if any of this is true.


 
From what I read and knowing and understanding the DoD system, it really doesn't say that much.

For instance, if you are stationed or do a tour at the Dog School at LAFB, you may be an instructor/trainer for various areas of instruction, and since it is a joint school, all services are present and instructing with one another.

Back to her, her resume probably doesn't read well, but she wrote it well. Looks to me she divided and articulated all that she has done.

It isn't hard to get a certificate of anything from four different services when you work with them daily! Some are there for two years, others.....far more than they should be.

Although, I could be mistaken, she could be everthing she says she is, but if she was, more people would of heard, especially DoD.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Realizing things change as years go by, but I've never heard of the USAF certificates or awards that are claimed. I was a Master Instructor. You could only instruct in courses that you'd completed. Course completion was indicated by a certificate of completion or diploma from each respective course. 

"Honoured - December 1990 - Lifetime US Defence Force K9 Handler Instructor" Never heard of that one. I retired in 1988 as, Superintendent Military Working Dog School. 

None of the certificates issued sound like the ones I've recieved over the years. Of course mine are so old they are carved in stone so I can't really say. Some of the names of the course, none of which existed as written, when I retired, just don't roll off the tongue right. Tim would certainly know better. 

DFrost


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

David Frost said:


> Realizing things change as years go by, but I've never heard of the USAF certificates or awards that are claimed. I was a Master Instructor. You could only instruct in courses that you'd completed. Course completion was indicated by a certificate of completion or diploma from each respective course.
> 
> "Honoured - December 1990 - Lifetime US Defence Force K9 Handler Instructor" Never heard of that one. I retired in 1988 as, Superintendent Military Working Dog School.
> 
> ...


Yes, your correct!! Things haven't changed that much, but I know some who say they were the MASTER of everything and have some piece of paper to prove it LMAO...

I don't beleive any of it, as an instructor down at LAFB, you would of heard of her with all that she claims to be! 

Yeah, Tim would, probably OR SHOULD know her as she is suppose be all that....


----------



## Tim Bartlett (May 21, 2007)

Never heard of her. I haven't even heard of any of the commanding officers that she mentions either. I agree with David, the titles she is mentioning are strangely worded and not how we would word them. I won't go as far as saying it is BS, but if David hasn't heard of her during his time, and I haven't heard of her either.....sounds a little fishy..............


----------



## Dwyras Brown (Nov 21, 2008)

Yeah what is USADD and USAMC. Isn't it usually USMC and USDoD? Maybe it changed or maybe I'm too cynical.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Ya, ya that’s the ticket


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

How many marines did it take to see that?


----------



## Dwyras Brown (Nov 21, 2008)

Don't know Daryl,I was nevr a Marine. My ASVAB score was too high.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I was doing security at a NASCAER Nationwide race. A Marine General was there supporting the car that was advertising for the Marines. When we were introduced, he said: "I understand you are retired military". I replied: "General, I wouldn't want to mislead you, I am retired from that alternative to military service --- I was in the Air Force." We did have a good laugh at that, and he complemented the work the AF did. 

DFrost


----------



## Sarah Atlas (Dec 15, 2008)

interestingly, several of the pics are from my team-mates at ground zero. Included In the last groiup of pics is a dog from NJ task force 1. the other dog (black shepherd) was a tweo year old from the states. 
hummmmmwonder if she had permission to use the pics. also tries togive the impression that those are/were her dogs.


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

I just read her 9/11 page that Sarah referenced. After reading all that crap, I personally wouldn't believe a word this lady says. JMO.


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

And, not to beat a dead horse, but the 9/11 information in her "About Us" section is complete and utter BS as well. Neither of those pictures are of her, and both of those pics are of VATF-1 members and their dogs at the _Pentagon_. Being good friends with a number of VATF-1 handlers, I can assure you that none of those folks (or any FEMA handler for that matter) took this lady's dogs to work because their dogs were exhausted. Her claim that any FEMA handler would take some no-name lady from another country's dogs to work (without having a clue how they were trained or certified) is completely ridiculous. 

What some people will do to promote themselves is astounding.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Konnie Hein said:


> And, not to beat a dead horse, but the 9/11 information in her "About Us" section is complete and utter BS as well. Neither of those pictures are of her, and both of those pics are of VATF-1 members and their dogs at the _Pentagon_. Being good friends with a number of VATF-1 handlers, I can assure you that none of those folks (or any FEMA handler for that matter) took this lady's dogs to work because their dogs were exhausted. Her claim that any FEMA handler would take some no-name lady from another country's dogs to work (without having a clue how they were trained or certified) is completely ridiculous.
> 
> What some people will do to promote themselves is astounding.


Personally, I think that is one dead horse that can stand a little more beating. Like you said, what some people will do to promote themselves is astounding. 

DFrost


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Want my honest opinion?

It's a load of shit. A little simple google searching proves that...none of the named names she threw out there have a single hit other than her web page. Usually people that are that involved or have retired (which I'm sure by now this fictional character would be) have something somewhere about them. 
Example: I just did a basic search of my husbands unit commander from Ft. Huachuca. The first 5 hits on google are about him...and he's nobody special and never did anything outstanding, just a Colonel in the Army, and subsequently got busted on a DUI while at Huachuca, though the pages aren't about that, lol.

Just basically anyone who has really done even a paper or been named in anything with the military is pretty much online. Nobody she named shows up at all, even if it's supposedly from 20 years ago. Even at that, I can still find my grandfather's military records and he got out right after Korea.

Also, it's LACKland AFB, not "lakeland" like her website states...if you worked there for so long, you think you'd know the real name? Maybe that's just a spelling error, but if you lived there you probably have a good idea how to spell the place you lived...maybe.

My first thought on it is that it looks like it's supposed to be a marketing ploy and really since there's no exact way to substantiate her claims she is just going along for the ride. Also, "FEMA" awards for excellence...seems a bit like an oxymoron to me.
Also, if she did all of this, where's the pictures? Why didn't she name names of the dogs she used or worked with?

Just my opinion I could be wrong, but if you're so proud of the accomplishments I'd think you'd have pictures or some kind of way to back it up.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Want my honest opinion?
> 
> It's a load of shit. A little simple google searching proves that...none of the named names she threw out there have a single hit other than her web page. Usually people that are that involved or have retired (which I'm sure by now this fictional character would be) have something somewhere about them.
> Example: I just did a basic search of my husbands unit commander from Ft. Huachuca. The first 5 hits on google are about him...and he's nobody special and never did anything outstanding, just a Colonel in the Army, and subsequently got busted on a DUI while at Huachuca, though the pages aren't about that, lol.
> ...


Agreed!! I did find one instance where she was a member or associate of the Marine Corps Attack Helo Association.....NOTHING TO DO WITH DOGS....you see that alot in marketing.

If they sat next to the president at KFC, it will be on their website tomorrow that he is an associate, or they worked/trained together.......


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback guys. Its pretty much what I expected. There are some things she wrote on her page relating to the RAAF (Aussie Airforce) that are BS as well. She states that she got some pure DDR dogs from the RAAF's breeding unit. The RAAF have never, ever bred 100% DDR dogs, and they dont sell trained dogs to the public unless they are washouts.
I was pretty amazed that she has actually put pictures of other handlers at ground zero and claimed they are of her. Quite amazing.
Theres another guy in Sydney who claims similar BS.
http://www.sydneydogtraining.com.au/about us.shtml

Here he claims to have "*John just won the 2007 European Dog handling and Agitation Award first place over 200 competitors 4 day comp "*

Quite amazing how these people get off. A friend rang him asking what competition he had won and he hung up on him.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Too bad a link to this thread can't be placed on those persons' websites somehow. Now that would be fun!\\/


----------

